# Sexy Stiefel



## DER SCHWERE (20 Jan. 2013)

​


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 Jan. 2013)

Sehr vorbildlich: 
Kopf und Füsse sollte man bei diesem Wetter warm halten.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2013)

Schneeschippen wärmt


----------

